# 4 كتب عن الرسم الهندسى والافرادات للصفائح



## ابو محمود (12 أغسطس 2009)

اليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/124578593/1cadda69/__online.html

ومنتظر ردودكم
ورأيكم فى الكتب والموضوع 
ومشكورين


----------



## mohammed_3014 (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الفاضل لقد قمت بانزال الملف من الموقع وبعد فكه وجدت ان ملفات بصيغة ال pdf لا تفتح ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى لو تكرمت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتوح (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد وبارك فيك فالدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## ابو محمود (13 أغسطس 2009)

mohammed_3014 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الفاضل لقد قمت بانزال الملف من الموقع وبعد فكه وجدت ان ملفات بصيغة ال pdf لا تفتح ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى لو تكرمت وجزاك الله خيرا


النلفات تعمل
وانصحك باستخدام اكروبات ريدير 8 او 9
وبلغنى لو عندك مشكله


----------



## ابو محمود (13 أغسطس 2009)

فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد وبارك فيك فالدال على الخير كفاعله


وجزاك الله خيرا مثله
شكرا لك اخى فتوح


----------



## م. شريف صلاح (17 أغسطس 2009)

جارى التحميل وشكرا مقدما على هذة الخدمة


----------



## مهندسة توتا (20 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## Arkantos (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى
بكل حرف قرائنه فى هذه الكتب المفيده بإذن الله


----------



## hussam5 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله بك اخي الكريم*


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس أبو محمود على هذه الكتب ، تقبل تحياتي .
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## ابو محمود (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شرفتم الموضوع
وشكرا لكم على الردود والدعوات
ولكم مثلها باذن الله


----------



## omranru (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ..تمام


----------



## وضاح الجبري (12 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط غير شغال ممكن رفعه ثانيه من فضلك


----------



## عمران احمد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## محمود33 (7 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الفاضل لقد قمت بانزال الملف من الموقع وبعد فكه وجدت ان ملفات بصيغة ال pdf لا تفتح ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى لو تكرمت وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سمير شربك (7 يناير 2010)

ملف حلو وجميل ومفيد شكرا لك


----------



## غدير النور (7 يناير 2010)

لك منى كل الشكر وياريت لو فيه كتب أخرى عن تشكيل الصاج تدلنى عليها شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ELGAMAL (8 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا

*


----------



## mr ali ali (29 يوليو 2010)

جاري التحميل 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شريف عادل (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (18 يناير 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## afriky (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ABO AL FWARES (12 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى*


----------



## hawler_rawand (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا الك


----------



## علاء المشني (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور يابومحمود و مأجور بخير الجزاء 
ياتري اقدر اتقل عليك و اطلب منك تفاصيل ماكينة تشكيل الصاج بحيث يتم ثنيه من الجهتين و بالطول و العرض المطلوب 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hawler_rawand (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله


----------



## bakeraf (22 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمود بريقع (24 يونيو 2011)

*ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف **
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف** 
ألف ألف ألف** 
شكر*​


----------



## ابراهيم نافع (26 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ومشكور ما قصرت*


----------



## rambomenaa (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكرك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

